# Random Daily Religion



## draconis

Faith is to believe what you do not see; the reward of this faith is to see what you believe. --St. Augustine


----------



## mom4csf

Very true-also said very well in Hebrews. 11:1 to be exact!!!


----------



## draconis

Thank you mom4csf now that I know religion could be a viable topic I can look forward to putting up more.

draconis


----------



## draconis

Job 4:3&4
3Behold, thou hast instructed many, and thou hast strengthened the weak hands. 
4Thy words have upholden him that was falling, and thou hast strengthened the feeble knees.


----------



## draconis

"Let us rejoice in the truth, wherever we find its lamp burning." ~Albert Schweitzer


----------



## hurgoll

Less quotes and more feelings.  Just kidding. My views of faith are changing everyday now.


----------



## draconis

Proverbs 20:5-7 (King James Version)

5 Counsel in the heart of man is like deep water; but a man of understanding will draw it out. 

6 Most men will proclaim every one his own goodness: but a faithful man who can find? 

7 The just man walketh in his integrity: his children are blessed after him.


----------



## mollyL

"Every subject's duty is his king's, but every subject's soul is his own." In having Henry V say this, Shakespeare was coming very close to the concept "render unto Caesar what is Caesar's, render unto God what is God's" don't you think?


----------

